# Dive Computer



## Codslayer (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey everyone, I have been looking for my first dive computer. My selection is down to the Cressi Leonardo. Any comments or issues with this one? Any other suggestions? I am pretty sure that I will get a watch style vs. a gauge style.


----------



## DirtyBirdz11 (Feb 17, 2015)

Depends on what all you want your computer to do. I've only been diving a year and this is the only one I've used. Once you get used to the single button controlling everything, it's very simple to use. It doesn't have all the bells and whistles, but it will alert you under water if you're ascending too fast, diving too deep for the mix you're using, and for your safety stop. It may do more, but after 40+ dives, this is all I've come across. For the price and my expectations, I am very happy with it. Hope this helps!


----------



## Codslayer (Mar 2, 2012)

That does help. Does it have a countdown timer for your safety stop? I used one that had a 3 minute timer at 15'.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Oceanic VT3 is a great computer I have been diving one for years and love it you can sometimes find them on ebay for around $350


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I dive a Uwatec Galileo Sol and love it. It has everything I need plus some. Big, easy to read numbers. Bought used online for $360


----------



## rscrubberrn (Apr 24, 2015)

I use the Oceanic Pro Plus 3 and love it, has the nitrox dive mix as well as the safety stop count downs. Easy to see at my age. Can't imagine using a different computer.


----------



## DirtyBirdz11 (Feb 17, 2015)

Codslayer said:


> That does help. Does it have a countdown timer for your safety stop? I used one that had a 3 minute timer at 15'.


I can't really remember what it does exactly. We usually do a safety stop anyway, but have rarely had to. I do know there isn't a clock "count down" per say, but it does blink until you're good to surface.


----------



## rscrubberrn (Apr 24, 2015)

pro plus 3 has a count down timer by the second. also a clock for your current dive


----------



## guesswork (Feb 26, 2008)

in low light conditions how does the pro plus 3 do? does the back light stay on or do you have to press a button? I have been looking really hard at them. 

Skip


----------



## rscrubberrn (Apr 24, 2015)

you can set the amount of time you want the back light to stay on or simply touch one of the large buttons. very easy to see and read do to the size of display.


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

https://www.divegearexpress.com/dg03-w-free-dry-box

The Hollis DG03 aka VT3 is a great entry level computer that is easy enough to use and has all of the features you need. 

Although on clearance these have been retailing online for $250 on DGE for a while.


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

*Computer*

My wife and I each got an Oceanic Pro Plus 2.1 earlier this year for ~$300 on Amazon. After using it all this year, I don't have a single bad thing to say about it.


----------

